# My First Tru-stone.  Wow...!



## islandturner (Dec 14, 2011)

I bought five tru-stone blanks and turned the first today for a Spring Blossom kit -- red with gold streaks. I am blown away with how good the stuff looks when it comes off the buffer. It was easier to turn than I thought -- with sharp tools and slow going, it was easier than antler.... 

(OK, going to try again with the photos)























Does anyone use CA on tru-stone? These were right off the buffer and hut polished.

Here's another from today -- found a few Filagree kits that have been lost for about a year.  The wood is African Blackwood.






Cheers
Steve


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 14, 2011)

No pics....


----------



## islandturner (Dec 14, 2011)

Weird...!  I can see them.....?



Drstrangefart said:


> No pics....


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Dec 14, 2011)

NO pics on my end either.


----------



## RustySplinters (Dec 14, 2011)

that is one clear pen!  Can't see the pics either


----------



## islandturner (Dec 14, 2011)

Dang, can't embed the photos from pbase. Here's a link to the pbase gallery for this pen...

http://www.pbase.com/mistylatheart/spring_blossem_rollerball

You can click the photos to get larger views.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice looking pen.   

As for CA, not for me -  just turn sand and buff.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Dec 14, 2011)

Went and looked and I have to say, that blank was made for that kit. Very nice!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 14, 2011)

You smacked a home run there, dude. REALLY liking it.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow!  Looks great...enough said!


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Dec 14, 2011)

That looks stunning!

I just did my first Tru Stone a few days ago and it was easier to turn than I expected as well. It took time but was less difficult than some brittle acrylics I've gotten.

I put CA but I now see that most people don't and it looks great without it. I can see slight ripples within my CA finishes in sunlight and could have avoided that on the TruStone had I checked on here before turning . My pen still turned out great though and I ordered 10 more Tru Stone blanks!


----------



## islandturner (Dec 14, 2011)

SCR0LL3R said:


> I put CA but I now see that most people don't and it looks great without it. I can see slight ripples within my CA finishes in sunlight and could have avoided that on the TruStone had I checked on here before turning . My pen still turned out great though and I ordered 10 more Tru Stone blanks!


 
Hey Keith,

I'd love to see a photo of it...

Cheers
Steve


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 14, 2011)

glad you got the pics fixed, VERY nice combo of kit and blank...look like they were made for each other!


----------



## 76winger (Dec 14, 2011)

The red with Gold matrix was the first Trustone I turned as well. It's gorgeous stuff and the pen you put it on does it proud (or it the pen).


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 14, 2011)

I've seen the pictures since you made the post. 

Very nice looking pen. I really like that blank on that kit. Guess I'm going to have to do one like that....not to be a copy cat....but I really like it.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Dec 14, 2011)

I have had that same blank for about a year sitting in the cabinet. I got an Emporer kit a few months ago and wasn't sure what I wanted to put on it... Now I do:biggrin:  Thanks for showing me what it will look like. Great job on your pen.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Dec 14, 2011)

islandturner said:


> Hey Keith,
> 
> I'd love to see a photo of it...
> 
> ...



I feel weird posting it in your thread but here it is... This awesome blank was a freebee from Ed and Dawn! They knew what they were doing... the first taste is free, then it'll cost ya! 

22k full sized Statesman w/ Heritance nib.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 14, 2011)

Steve you did a fantastic job with that Tru-stone - I love the kit and the look of the two together.  Great eye for detail as the kit brings out the gold in the TS.  I also like the 2nd pen.  That is one kit that we ditched after making one for a customer and not really enjoying the experience - but you certainly did a fantastic job with it as well.  Your cuts look good and that Blackwood shows off the kit beautifully.

Linda


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 14, 2011)

love it.


----------



## boxerman (Dec 14, 2011)

2 very nice pens.


----------



## Younka (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, I love the looks of those pen, Great job!!


----------



## islandturner (Dec 14, 2011)

SCR0LL3R said:


> I feel weird posting it in your thread but here it is... This awesome blank was a freebee from Ed and Dawn! They knew what they were doing... the first taste is free, then it'll cost ya!
> 22k full sized Statesman w/ Heritance nib.


 
Hey Keith, That's very cool -- they do make for a spectacular pen....! Your Statesman kit looks like it was made for that blank.  I think it would be a toss up between black/gold and red/gold, as to which I like best. I have a black one too, and will to decide on a nice kit for it. Thanks, Steve


----------



## pctechmgr (Dec 16, 2011)

That Tru stone is really sharp looking.   I may have to mimic it soon.   Great job!


----------



## Rick P (Dec 16, 2011)

Very well done! Kit and blank were made for each other and your fit and finish is spot on!

I too like the truestone blank, banded malichite, I purchased. Unfortunately I had to go and really push the materials limits and it broke. I look forward to working with it again soon.


----------

